# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Vườn cò Bằng Lăng (Cần Thơ) - vuon co bang lang can tho

## thietht

Vườn cò Bằng Lăng là một trong những địa chỉ du lịch sinh thái hấp dẫn nhiều khách du lịch mỗi khi đến Cần Thơ.



Những cánh cò trắng muốt 

Vườn cò Bằng Lăng ở xã Thới Thuận, huyện Thốt Nốt cách Cần Thơ 45 km đi theo Ql 91 hướng về Long Xuyên, vườn rộng hơn 2 ha có trên 20 loài chim, 10 giống cò với số lượng đông hàng chục ngàn con sinh sống trong vườn.

Có 2 cách để đi thăm vườn cò: khách du lịch có thể thuê thuyền. thong thả theo dòng sông Hậu, len lỏi vào các con kênh nhỏ để vào thăm vườn, hoặc du khách có thể đi xe. Đường vào vườn cò là đường làng nhỏ, không thích hợp cho xe du lịch. Khách du lịch có thể đi xe máy để vào hoặc là đi bộ. Đi bộ là thú vị nhất, khách du lịch có thể thả hồn theo khung cảnh thôn dã trên đường đi. 



Mỗi khi cò về tạo nên cảnh tượng đẹp như tranh vẽ

Mỗi khi cò về tạo nên cảnh tượng đẹp như tranh vẽ bởi hàng ngàn cánh cò nhởn nhơ chao nghiêng, gọi đàn sôi động cả khu vực. Ngay khoảnh khắc tuyệt vời đó khách du lịch có thể chụp 1 bức ảnh lưu niệm để giới thiệu với bạn bè. Vườn cò Bằng Lăng còn hấp dẫn khách du lịch vì các dịch vụ ăn uống rẻ và cung cách phục vụ chu đáo tận tình.

Tạm  xa phố phường ồn ào bụi bặm, đến thăm vườn cò vào một buổi chiều êm ả, thong thả ngắm nhìn cái không khí náo nhiệt của đàn cò, để cảm nhận, để chạm tay, để với gần cái đẹp của thiên nhiên vẫn hiện hữu xung quanh ta mà bấy lâu ta hững hờ, quên lãng.



(Sưu tầm)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Sài Gòn - Cái Bè - Cần Thơ - Cái Răng - Vĩnh Long (3 ngày 2 đêm - Giá 630.000VNĐ/Khách)* - *Sai Gon - Cai Be - Cai Rang - Vĩnh Long(3 ngay 2 dem - Gia 630.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Cần Thơ* - *tour du lich Can Tho*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Cần Thơ click vào *du lịch Cần Thơ* - *du lich Can Tho*

----------


## jhonnyboy

Vào thăm vườn Cò  :cuoi1:  thích ghê

----------


## thunhunguyet

nhìn bình yên nhỉ

----------

